

Show HN: Conway's Game of Life in Clojurescript - onitica
http://www.cljgol.com

======
onitica
I made this as a sample project using clojurescript.

The canvas is clickable - clicking will swap the value of the spot. Heatmap
shows how long a piece of bacteria will live in a spot (Black being just born
- White living 25 iterations). It helps to point out patterns that are
persistent.

